# سائق طائره



## اكرم تويج (15 مارس 2009)

من الصغر وانا اتمنى ان اسوق طائره واكون طيار الا ان الرياح تجري بما لاتشتهي السفن فاصبحت مهندس مدني 
رجاء اريد ان مساعده لمن يستطيع ان يعلمني ان اكون سائق طياره ولو على النت بس


----------

